# What's happened?



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

What's going on with O&W - are they still around?

Can't really see them for sale anymore anywhere..?


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

There hasnt been anything new for years. A few places still have some for sale but i think its a case of what's left.

Been thinking if i should move mine on or not recently though but the fact that you dont see many keeps making me think


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

mattbeef said:


> There hasnt been anything new for years. A few places still have some for sale but i think its a case of what's left.
> 
> Been thinking if i should move mine on or not recently though but the fact that you dont see many keeps making me think


Same,

I have a really nice example, but would not even know what it's worth? Undated M4


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Lost touch with Mr Wajs a few years ago so I don't know if he's retired or something else.

PS welcome back Garry :thumbsup:


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Cheers Roy,

Nice to "see" you guy's again.

Just took a forum break for a while!


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

The company still exists. I contacted them yesterday via [email protected] and got a reply and quote for a Mirage 3.

Trust this assists.

Regards

Lawrence


----------



## Cornelius (Feb 23, 2003)

I got a swift reply to a question about a year ago. So he's out there I guess but retired is my guess. Wonder how the legacy looks like?


----------

